# Good day with a big streamer



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

(I'll apologize about the pics to start. Sorry. Yes, I'm sure some may recognize the stream and know it. I don't really want too much attention drawn to it...)

Well, I went fishing Friday. It was a little windy, which made it a bit cold. But other than that, it was a really good day.

In total, I caught 5 fish. Two rainbows, and three browns. Every single fish I caught was over 20 inches. Once thing that made is fun was that I caught all of my fish on one of my big articulated (ie: snake) streamers. Richard wasn't too sure about my fly selection -- of course, he had opted to go with the old reliable dead minnow. I out fished him. 

One of the rainbows was really pretty. I've never seen a rainbow with cheeks, throat, and belly colored up like this one. No -- it isn't a cuttbow. Cuttbows are not stocked by the DWR, and there isn't any natural reproduction in this river. It's a rainbow -- and a darn pretty one! We actually caught it twice, about two hours apart. I caught it first on my streamer. My brother caught it second on bait. It was pretty easy to distinguish this fish:




























The browns were really nice too. Here is one lying by my fly rod. Everything was FAT!










The last fish I caught was a real bruiser. I knew it was a little bigger as soon as I hooked it -- i pulled significantly harder than the others. I horsed it more than i should have -- there were some bad snags where I hooked it, and I was worried about getting tangled and losing it -- but it worked out in the end.





































So, there you have it. The 29" and ~10lb carp.

yep. I kept it. I think it will look nice on my wall. I'll make a little name plate with "carpy" on it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

something fun: Look at the picture of the rainbow with the fly hanging from it's mouth.
If you turned that fly, it would extend to somewhere near the gill plate -- maybe extend past?

Now look at the head shot of the brown with the fly. It doesn't come close to the gill plate! That head was huge!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

feel free to insert any "you're holding it out to make it look bigger" jokes. It's all good.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on a great fish. That is the fish of a lifetime, right there! We just don't grow many like that in these parts. Well done.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet fish! In the plural- all of them. That is a special day. I'm jealous. 

..


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome pics of some fantastic fish! Thanks for posting them up.

I'd like to know more about that streamer. Looks really interesting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I do have to ask. You called your streamer a "snake" streamer. 

It wasn't inspired by events at Minersville, was it?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol. yes. Up until Friday, that fly was nothing but a snake attractant! I felt safe trying it in February.

willfish4food -- It's called a "gamechanger". Check these out:
https://flymenfishingcompany.com/products/fish-skull-articulated-fish-spine


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks PBH.

Pretty cool idea. I may have to get some of those spines and try it out.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Well dadgum, those are some nice fish! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow those are great fish for sure !!
When I grow up I'm going to learn how to fish like that.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's an amazing day, PBH. Thx for sharing the photos of Carpy. I've never seen a trout like that. Just stunning.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I love the rainbow.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gorgeous fish - congrats on a remarkable day!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

And all on a fly rod8)8)


----------

